# Watercolour



## Darfion (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## FuryofNature (Apr 23, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## tempra (Apr 23, 2006)

I think you're getting better at this mate - how you getting on with your cam?


----------



## Chase (Apr 23, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## Darfion (Apr 23, 2006)

tempra said:
			
		

> I think you're getting better at this mate - how you getting on with your cam?


Fine old boy. just need to set my alarm clock for that time when everybody else is asleep and try nd get some stunning skies. Failing that, there's always dusk.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice, Darfion.


----------

